# Is it true you should feed a large breed puppy just regular puppy food or adult?



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I've heard and read this a few times before, that a large breed pup like the GSD should either be fed a regular puppy food or directly on adult, but not large breed puppy food. What is your thoughts on this?
And when the puppy gets to be an adult, do you have to feed large breed adult or is regular adult food okay too? 
Thanks!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Its the opposite, either feed a large breed puppy food or feed an adult food because typical puppy foods encourage too fast of growth for a large breed puppy. The calcium is frequently too high which can cause problems, you want slow steady growth for maximum health.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Not true.

Large Breed puppies should be fed Large Breed Puppy food.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Lin said:


> Its the opposite, either feed a large breed puppy food or feed an adult food because typical puppy foods encourage too fast of growth for a large breed puppy. The calcium is frequently too high which can cause problems, you want slow steady growth for maximum health.


Agree, if you opt to feed an adult food check the calcium levels. Most grainfree foods are not suitable for puppies.


----------



## GermanShepherd<3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay and what about when they get into adults? Should they still be on large breed or is it okay for them to be on a premium adult food?
Thanks so much for your opinions!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

generally large breed is best but as long as it meet their needs, its not usually a huge thing.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I would say adult food. Generally the only difference between a large breed adult food and a general adult food is the addition of glucosamine and chondroitin, but at a level that is much too low to be therapeutic. Its mostly just a marketing factor. If joint supplements is a concern, its best to buy a quality all life stage or adult food and supplement in the glucosamine and chondroitin at a therapeutic level (1500 mg glucosamine and 1000 mg chondoitin a day)


----------

